# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Enquete: informatie- en contactbehoefte gezondheidstool

## PaulineF

Voor mijn afstuderen aan de opleiding Communicatie aan de Hanzehogeschool Groningen verricht ik een onderzoek voor het bedrijf VitalinQ. VitalinQ is bezig met de ontwikkeling van een social media tool voor je gezondheid, waar consumenten adviezen uit de tool krijgen gemaakt door diëtisten, fysiotherapeuten en sportinstructeurs alsmede ondersteuning. Deze tool is toegankelijk voor een brede doelgroep. 

Graag zou ik van u willen weten wat uw mening is over hoe de informatieverstrekking en het contact vanuit deze tool georganiseerd zou moeten worden. Hiervoor heb ik uw hulp nodig. 

» Kampt u met een ziekte of allergie? Via onderstaande link komt u bij de enquête:
www.thesistools.com/web/?id=308779

» Bent u zwanger? Via onderstaande link komt u bij de enquête:
www.thesistools.com/web/?id=308638

» Bent u gezond en probeert u zo bewust mogelijk te leven? Via onderstaande link komt u bij de enquete:
www.thesistools.com/web/?id=308743

Het invullen van de enquête neemt slechts 10 minuten van uw tijd in beslag. Uw gegevens zullen anoniem verwerkt worden tenzij u anders aangeeft. 

Alvast hartelijk dank voor uw moeite.

Pauline Feringa
Student communicatie

----------

